# how to get my tank humid



## froggy (Apr 9, 2007)

i just want to know how humid my tank should be for GTF's and White lipped frogs, as my gauge says 80 ( humid) don't know if it should be higher than that.
i have a water heater and keep spraying, but it doesn't stay humid all day or night, do i keep a heat lamp on durring the day aswell?
and is this all going to keep my froggy friends happy in winter with the heat lamp or do i need something else, isn't there something out there that we use to keep the humidity and heat in our tanks?
thanks
froggy


----------



## DrNick (Apr 9, 2007)

froggy said:


> i just want to know how humid my tank should be for GTF's and White lipped frogs, as my gauge says 80 ( humid) don't know if it should be higher than that.
> i have a water heater and keep spraying, but it doesn't stay humid all day or night, do i keep a heat lamp on durring the day aswell?
> and is this all going to keep my froggy friends happy in winter with the heat lamp or do i need something else, isn't there something out there that we use to keep the humidity and heat in our tanks?
> thanks
> froggy



Mae sure you DON'T keep it too humid for GTF's! 65-75% would be a good range (or leave it around 80% if that is where your tank sits at). They don't like it too damp and can have probs.


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2007)

70 - 80 is that ok for both breeds of frogs? i got a white lipped tree frog today, and the lady told me that they have the heat and humidity the same as the GTF's.. 
well i will leave it 75-80%..
thanks


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2007)

GTF can handle high humidity and dry conditions, thus their wide spred distribution. High humidity can be made by having water across the bottom of the tank, heated with a heat mat under the tank and having glass lids on top of the tank, though water droplets will form on the sides of the tank making it hard to see the frogs, also make sure you use de-calcified water as calcium will form on the glass over time.


----------



## Jen (Apr 10, 2007)

Get the water that people use in their car batteries, thats what i use for my canivorous plants, its pretty cheap and you can get it at any car supply shop - its just pure water


----------



## Jen (Apr 10, 2007)

Also maybe put some sponges in for humidity


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 10, 2007)

Most people use aquarium heaters (set at a max of twenty-eight) in the water section and cover half the top with glass, the other with mesh. This will help with humidity. Melbourne's Tap water is fine as it is for adult frogs, otherwise just leave a bucket of water sitting for 24 hours.


----------



## junglemad (Apr 10, 2007)

you should use rain water or aged tap water...sydney water was good ph wise when i kept fish but it needs a day's aeration before i could trust it


----------



## froggy (Apr 10, 2007)

the guy at the pet shop told me to keep the water heater on 30, is this too hot then?
every pet shop tells me something different, but i have noticed most don't have any kind of temp or humidity gauge in their own tanks....


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 11, 2007)

froggy said:


> the guy at the pet shop told me to keep the water heater on 30, is this too hot then?
> every pet shop tells me something different, but i have noticed most don't have any kind of temp or humidity gauge in their own tanks....



Yes that would be too hot. Have a read of this care sheet, it is from The Amphibian Research Center here in Melbourne.


http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------

